# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fatturazione 2013 - anticipi

## tecno1

Buongiorno,
alla luce delle nuove disposizioni per la fatturazione delle operazioni con l'estero dal 01/01/2013, potete aiutarmi a capire cosa si deve fare adesso quando arrivano degli acconti/anticipi da clienti per cessioni merce da inviare in paesi cee e extracee?
Noi abbiamo sempre fatturato gli acconti che ci arrivavano e, per i paesi cee, facevamo la dichiarazione nel mese di spedizione della merce.  Ma adesso? E' possibile che non sia più necessario fatturare gli acconti ricevuti da paesi cee?  e per gli extracee?
Grazie a tutti.
saluti.

----------


## forstmeier

> Buongiorno,
> alla luce delle nuove disposizioni per la fatturazione delle operazioni con l'estero dal 01/01/2013, potete aiutarmi a capire cosa si deve fare adesso quando arrivano degli acconti/anticipi da clienti per cessioni merce da inviare in paesi cee e extracee?
> Noi abbiamo sempre fatturato gli acconti che ci arrivavano e, per i paesi cee, facevamo la dichiarazione nel mese di spedizione della merce.  Ma adesso? E' possibile che non sia più necessario fatturare gli acconti ricevuti da paesi cee?  e per gli extracee?
> Grazie a tutti.
> saluti.

  Specificare, perche adesso 'non sia più necessario fatturare gli acconti .........'  ?  DOVE E' SCRITTO ? 
Poi affronteremo la questione. 
"per caso la contabilità funziona a parole" ? 
saluti,
.

----------


## vincenzo

Di fatto si deve continuare ed emettere fattura, ecco di seguito perchè (riporto un stralcio di un commento da Dottrina):
Legge di stabilità 2013
"Con la integrale riformulazione dellart. 39 del D.L. 331/1993 viene recepita la disposizione europea secondo cui lacquisto intracomunitario di beni si considera effettuato nel momento in cui è considerata effettuata la cessione di beni analoghi nel territorio dello stato membro interessato.
Unaltra novità nelle cessioni di beni intracomunitarie riguarda gli acconti sul prezzo che non sono più rilevanti ai fini IVA e per i quali non vi è più lobbligo di emettere la fattura, mentre permane lobbligo di fatturazione (e quindi di rilevanza ai fini impositivi) degli acconti o dei saldi anticipati negli scambi intracomunitari di servizi (cosiddetti servizi generici). 
Naturalmente nelle cessioni di beni intracomunitarie, lemissione anticipata della fattura per acconti ricevuti (ancorché non obbligatoria) o per altre cause continua a determinare la realizzazione delloperazione, limitatamente allimporto fatturato, mentre ciò, al contrario, non avviene nella fatturazione anticipata dei servizi generici intracomunitari di cui allart. 7-ter (se fatta per cause diverse dal pagamento di acconti o saldi anticipati), dove gli unici momenti impositivi rimangono il pagamento anticipato, lultimazione del servizio o la maturazione del corrispettivo/decorrenza dellanno solare".    

> Buongiorno,
> alla luce delle nuove disposizioni per la fatturazione delle operazioni con l'estero dal 01/01/2013, potete aiutarmi a capire cosa si deve fare adesso quando arrivano degli acconti/anticipi da clienti per cessioni merce da inviare in paesi cee e extracee?
> Noi abbiamo sempre fatturato gli acconti che ci arrivavano e, per i paesi cee, facevamo la dichiarazione nel mese di spedizione della merce.  Ma adesso? E' possibile che non sia più necessario fatturare gli acconti ricevuti da paesi cee?  e per gli extracee?
> Grazie a tutti.
> saluti.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie per la risposta. 
Quindi, fermo restando che l'acquisto o la cessione di beni si intende effettuata al momento della spedizione dei beni, non c'è l'obbligo di emettere fattura per gli acconti (parziali o totali) ricevuti per il loro acquisto. Rimane l'obbligo solo per i pagamenti relativi a servizi.   Sbaglio?
Ma per gli acconti relativi a cessioni merce in paesi extracee, vale la stessa cosa?   Spiego meglio il mio dubbio:
Per l'intrastat la dichiarazione va fatta in relazione al mese di spedizione effettiva della merce (non vanno considerati invece eventuali acconti fatturati) quindi mi capitava che ogni mese avevo differenza tra il registro iva (con fatture anche di acconti) e la dichiarazione intrastat (solo cessioni effettive).
Per la Black List va fatta la dichiarazione, in riferimento all'emissione della fattura indipendentemente che sia relativa alla cessione effettiva o agli acconti.
Alla luce della normativa 2013 mi chiedevo quindi se cambiava qualcosa. Se non ho più l'obbligo di emettere fattura per gli acconti, mensilmente avrò che l'intrastat coinciderà con il registro iva (solo cessioni). Ma l'extra cee?
E' questo che mi crea confusione: obbligo o non obbligo?
Grazie.
Saluti.

----------


## vincenzo

Ripeto, di fatto, rimane l'obbligo di fatturare gli acconti (si veda sopra).    

> Grazie per la risposta. 
> Quindi, fermo restando che l'acquisto o la cessione di beni si intende effettuata al momento della spedizione dei beni, non c'è l'obbligo di emettere fattura per gli acconti (parziali o totali) ricevuti per il loro acquisto. Rimane l'obbligo solo per i pagamenti relativi a servizi.   Sbaglio?
> Ma per gli acconti relativi a cessioni merce in paesi extracee, vale la stessa cosa?   Spiego meglio il mio dubbio:
> Per l'intrastat la dichiarazione va fatta in relazione al mese di spedizione effettiva della merce (non vanno considerati invece eventuali acconti fatturati) quindi mi capitava che ogni mese avevo differenza tra il registro iva (con fatture anche di acconti) e la dichiarazione intrastat (solo cessioni effettive).
> Per la Black List va fatta la dichiarazione, in riferimento all'emissione della fattura indipendentemente che sia relativa alla cessione effettiva o agli acconti.
> Alla luce della normativa 2013 mi chiedevo quindi se cambiava qualcosa. Se non ho più l'obbligo di emettere fattura per gli acconti, mensilmente avrò che l'intrastat coinciderà con il registro iva (solo cessioni). Ma l'extra cee?
> E' questo che mi crea confusione: obbligo o non obbligo?
> Grazie.
> Saluti.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie per la pazienza, ma non riesco a capire: "Naturalmente nelle cessioni di beni intracomunitarie, l’emissione anticipata della fattura per acconti ricevuti (ancorché non obbligatoria) o per altre cause continua a determinare la realizzazione dell’operazione, limitatamente all’importo fatturato,..."
Sembra che dica che non è obbligatorio, ma comunque, continuando a fatturare gli acconti ricevuti come abbiamo sempre fatto, in questo caso cambia qualcosa per l'intrastat?  Si continua a dichiarare con riferimento al mese effettivo di spedizione merce?
Grazie tante.
saluti.

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie per la pazienza, ma non riesco a capire: "Naturalmente nelle cessioni di beni intracomunitarie, l’emissione anticipata della fattura per acconti ricevuti (ancorché non obbligatoria) o per altre cause continua a determinare la realizzazione dell’operazione, limitatamente all’importo fatturato,..."
> Sembra che dica che non è obbligatorio, ma comunque, continuando a fatturare gli acconti ricevuti come abbiamo sempre fatto, in questo caso cambia qualcosa per l'intrastat?  Si continua a dichiarare con riferimento al mese effettivo di spedizione merce?
> Grazie tante.
> saluti.

  Posso soltanto aggiungere un particolare.
Differenziare tra:
A -  fattura emessa per anticipo/acconto
B -  fattura emessa per pagamento anticipato a saldo 
Per 'B' vale la data della registrazione della fattura e Intrastat indipendentemente dalla data di fornitura. 
saluti,
.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie, per la risposta.
Io, infatti ho dei dubbi sulle fatture che emetto/dovrei emettere, per acconti parziali o anticipi totali da miei clienti, per merce che devo vendere loro e che spedirò in un momento successivo. 
Però, se ho capito la sua precisazione, per l'intrastat sapevo che anche in caso di pagamento totale della fornitura in anticipo, ma con consegna il mese successivo, la dichiarazione va inviata per il mese di spedizione merce. E' uno dei casi per il quale è ammesso che la dichiarazione intrastat mensile non coincida con il registro iva.
Es: ricevo il pagamento totale a gennaio 2013 faccio fattura per il totale ricevuto come anticipo. Non dichiaro nulla in intrastat. 
Nel mese di Febbraio posso spedire la merce. Emetto fattura a saldo, che in questo caso è 0, e faccio la dichiarazione intra.
A Gennaio avrò il registro iva con un importo maggiore rispetto all'intra. A febbraio avrò l'intra più alto rispetto al registro iva.
E' sbagliato?  Io sapevo in questo modo.
Grazie.
Saluti.

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie, per la risposta.
> Io, infatti ho dei dubbi sulle fatture che emetto/dovrei emettere, per acconti parziali o anticipi totali da miei clienti, per merce che devo vendere loro e che spedirò in un momento successivo. 
> Però, se ho capito la sua precisazione, per l'intrastat sapevo che anche in caso di pagamento totale della fornitura in anticipo, ma con consegna il mese successivo, la dichiarazione va inviata per il mese di spedizione merce. E' uno dei casi per il quale è ammesso che la dichiarazione intrastat mensile non coincida con il registro iva.
> Es: ricevo il pagamento totale a gennaio 2013 faccio fattura per il totale ricevuto come anticipo. Non dichiaro nulla in intrastat. 
> Nel mese di Febbraio posso spedire la merce. Emetto fattura a saldo, che in questo caso è 0, e faccio la dichiarazione intra.
> A Gennaio avrò il registro iva con un importo maggiore rispetto all'intra. A febbraio avrò l'intra più alto rispetto al registro iva.
> E' sbagliato?  Io sapevo in questo modo.
> Grazie.
> Saluti.

  Le ricordo la mia risposta dell' anno 2011 in merito alla stessa domanda sua. 
Ho capito il suo caso e aggiungo:
D.L. 331/1993 
L'unico particolare da aggiungere è forse il momento della fatturazione anticipata per motivo tecnico/aziendale come p.e. il fine settimana. In tal caso la fatturazione anticipata rispetto alla consegna è valida anche se dovesse cambiare l'anno tra registrazione fattura e consegna; appartiene quindi all'anno in cui emette fattura e cosi dicasi per mesi etc... (i registri coincidano) 
La regola per cui la cessione richiede la prova dell'avvenuta spedizione e uscita dallo stato (da provare solo a destino) è si fondamentale e serve in particolare per contrastare le frodi. 
saluti,
.

----------


## tecno1

La ringrazio per la pazienza e mi scuso se chiedo un ulteriore chiarimento ma mi sto probabilmente incartando. 
"_L'unico particolare da aggiungere è forse il momento della fatturazione anticipata per motivo tecnico/aziendale come p.e. il fine settimana. In tal caso la fatturazione anticipata rispetto alla consegna è valida anche se dovesse cambiare l'anno tra registrazione fattura e consegna; appartiene quindi all'anno in cui emette fattura e cosi dicasi per mesi etc... (i registri coincidano)"_ 
Cioè, se ricevo l'incasso a metà Gennaio e fatturo l'anticipo, poi termino la produzione e spedisco il 07 FEbbraio facendo la fattura a saldo che potrebbe essere anche a 0, questa cessione quando la dichiaro: nell'intra di Gennaio o di Febbraio? 
Mi scuso in anticipo per non aver capito la precisazione.
Grazie per la pazienza.

----------


## forstmeier

in Febbraio. 
Nota:
Il mio riferimento iniziale supponeva la sua conoscenza del particolare.
L'ultimo riferimento mio (D.L. 331/1993) si distingue dalla sua domanda ultima. 
saluti,
.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie.
Saluti.

----------

